# Name that car



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows this one.


----------



## Admin (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm bad at this but will be watching.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks to me like about a 1934 Buick Model 90 convertible.  The picture is a little small and the eyes aren't what they used to be.  I guessed that was somewhere close and then pulled up a web page.  Looks an awfully lot like what I found.  I was pretty amazed I got very close on the first try.  I think????


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely not a Packard, which was the elite, but probably a GM products like Cadillac. Also not a foreign car because they were like sculptures or works of art.

Chevy also made some in the 1930's and even made a 4 door until 1935 or so.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Almost stumped me Neal, but it's a 1932 Datsun.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

Oldog close enough, have to give you first prize. the 32 had the spare tire on the left side, the 37 had the crome vents on the side of the hood.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Sooooo...what is first prize?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

Moderators can participate , but can't claim prizes::beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2013)

What would I have won?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

Pride


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2013)

OK, next?.....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

Try this one.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 5, 2013)

So you are telling me I wasn't even in the ballpark?  Now that is disappointing.    

Way to go Olddog!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2013)

OH fireguy, here's your chance to redeem yourself...


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 5, 2013)

1921 REO U-6 Roadster


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2013)

Well done give the man a star>


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2013)

OK, austins turn...:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's one for austin...


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 5, 2013)

That's Cranberry Junctions Engine 1.....why does it have a 7 on it?
I think Oldog is messin with the pictures so he can win again....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2013)

I think that's Fireguy's work truck.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2013)

I want one of these.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 5, 2013)

Cugnot was one of the first to employ successfully a device for converting the reciprocating motion of a steam piston into rotary motion by means of a ratchet arrangement. A small version of his three-wheeled fardier à vapeur ran in 1769. (A fardier was a massively built two-wheeled horse-drawn cart for transporting very heavy equipment such as cannon barrels).

The following year, a full-size version of the fardier à vapeur was built, specified to be able to carry 4 tons and cover 2 lieues (7.8 km or 4.8 miles) in one hour, a performance it never achieved in practice.

The vehicle was reported to have been very unstable due to poor weight distribution  which would have been a serious disadvantage seeing that it was intended that the fardier should be able to traverse rough terrain and climb steep hills. In 1771, the second vehicle is said to have gone out of control and knocked down part of the Arsenal wall, (the first known automobile accident. (source: wikipedia.org)


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2013)

Apparently Michelin was making tires alot earlier than I thought.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 5, 2013)

Too clean and shiney for me.  And the ladders are wayyyyy to tall.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 5, 2013)

Fireguy5674 said:


> Too clean and shiney for me.  And the ladders are wayyyyy to tall.


 

This is one of my neighbor's cars if you don't like clean and shiny:










However, we've been slowly fixing it up:


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the rumble seat still needs some work.  Milage is probably not good either since it looks like you have to drag the back half.


----------



## Admin (Mar 6, 2013)

Underdog said:


> This is one of my neighbor's cars if you don't like clean and shiny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, that's a clever photo.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice photo shop on the deuce. Little harder to convert a 28 in real life


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2013)

Austin: I figured you would have a chance to figure out this Queen's ride. hers is black.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2013)

This is one of 200 cars made between 1952 and 1968, it is an Austin Princess


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 14, 2013)

Here a few photos of a one of a kind. - Should be easy to "guess" but it was sold for an estimated $3,240,000 and is not for sale.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2013)

54 Olds F8


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 14, 2013)

Right on!

It was designed by GM in 1952 and was the pet project of Harley Earl and Anton Duntov. Powered by an Olds V8.

Chevrolet sold the most cars, they got to release a low performance Corvette that was stripped down and it had a 6.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry about that Dick, a friend follows the posts here and sent me that photo last week.
BTW If you post a photo here from the net, change the name when you save it. It's just to easy, that one would give us 54 rocket.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2013)

Easy one?........


----------

